

SaaS: What does “on-prem” really mean? - jeff7091
https://medium.com/p/87afd4c3bc06

======
kevinpet
With a title like that, I'd hope that somewhere along the way terms would be
defined. Maybe ... write out the term the first time used? Call the Fortune
500 by the full name?

There's some interesting bits, but not generally useful due to the assumed
context.

